# Moving a pool table



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

I am thinking of buying a second hand pool table, but I am a little worried about transporting it. Not sure if its the kind of thing you can do with a few guys and a van or if it is a job for a professional.

Has any one here moved a table themselves? or could you recommend a profesional pool table mover who could do it at a reasonable price?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Professional pool table mover in Dubai? You'd be lucky. Think you'll just have to chance your luck with a man with a van (aka a team of indian guys with a pick up)... Is it a particularly top notch table? If so maybe speak to one of the prof mover co's like TMS.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Pool nights at Ammo's 

Had a friend who moved a table before. If it is a quality table, would suggest to find someone to come and level it properly. It makes a difference. Good luck!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I used some guys with a van to move mine when I got it delivered. The weight of the thing was a bit of a struggle for them but they managed in the end.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Knight Shot will move it for you and rebuild it again at your place, you will find them beside the Porsche dealer on SZR, guess they`ll charge about 1500dhs.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

All of you guys have pool tables? Why aren't we invited ever?  Could someone put up a "pool night at my place" thread?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> All of you guys have pool tables? Why aren't we invited ever?  Could someone put up a "pool night at my place" thread?


+1. But I am new and nobody knows me... but I can supply the alcohol...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Knight Shot will move it for you and rebuild it again at your place, you will find them beside the Porsche dealer on SZR, guess they`ll charge about 1500dhs.


3 years ago, I sold mine when moving from Abu Dhabi, the buyer got some friends (+5) and moved it themselves. It was a struggle...

Last year, I sold another one when moving from Cairo, the buyer also got some friends and moved it themselves. It was a struggle...

We might be moving soon, and if I decide to bring the table, I will ask KnightShot to break it apart and pack it for the move. If I sell it, I will recommend that the buyer get KnightShot to move it since it is a nice table.

So, if it is a nice table, get it moved properly and save the headache. If it is not, then it could be moved with friends but be prepared for scratches and unleveled playing surface afterward...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Also getting a table level, isn`t as easy as you would think. A decent table will have three slates forming the base and the joints between these need to be filled with car body filler and smoothed before the cloth is laid. In the good old days they used melted bees wax, anyway thats enough boring info for one day.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I just had a wardrobe set up today, good frigging luck getting a pool table looked after. I'm off to ACE to get some scratch remover.


----------



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I gave knightshot a call and they said it would cost AED 1000 to move and set-up a table.

I will have a look at the table in the next couple days and decide which way to go.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you get them to move it it may be a good idea to get them to recover it at the same time unless it`s baise is in great condition, it took them almost 3 hours to build mine and i wouldnt fancy doing it myself as you need a decent staple gun to get the cloth tight.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> If you get them to move it it may be a good idea to get them to recover it at the same time unless it`s baise is in great condition, it took them almost 3 hours to build mine and i wouldnt fancy doing it myself as you need a decent staple gun to get the cloth tight.


I helped build a pool table a tour church back home and that definitely was not easy. It did take a lot of time, especially with stretching the cloth. We used spray glue to stick the felt to the slate. Oh, and we were old school and used the wax to seal the gap between the slates  So yea, definitely get someone professional to do it for you.


----------

